# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Microsoft Edge & Internet Explorer

## lilyapo

Одновременно перестали работать Microsoft Edge и Internet Explorer!
Причины непонятны. Пока что работает Chrome, но не могу перекачать в него Favorites из Microsoft Edge.
Помогите, пожалуйста, либо восстановить Edge, либо подскажите, где искать его Favorites.

----------


## Goldsmith5505

Твой лучший вариант это откатиться на точку восстановления. Работающий Хром это не решение проблемы.
Какая у тебя система то? Почему Edge и ie находятся на одном компе?
Скажи мне что происходит когда ты запускаешь Edge, и я решу твою проблему.

----------


## lilyapo

> Твой лучший вариант это откатиться на точку восстановления. Работающий Хром это не решение проблемы.
> Какая у тебя система то? Почему Edge и ie находятся на одном компе?
> Скажи мне что происходит когда ты запускаешь Edge, и я решу твою проблему.


Откатила update. Загрузила Мозиллу.
Edge по- прежнему не работает, и бог то с ним, но жалко потерянного избранного.
Найти его не могу, видимо, пропал окончательно
Система Windows 10 home
version 1607
OS built 14393.1480
ie был всегда, Edge "пришел" вместе с 10-ми виндами.
При запусе Edge - синий экран, а затем все исчезает
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Темный Архимаг

Попробуй выполниить сканирование системных файлов с помощью sfc.exe /scannow
Если проблема в системных файлах, или службах, то утилита должна их восстановить.

----------


## Темный Архимаг

Здесь можно подробнее посмотреть что за команда: https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/...rrupted-system

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо. Запустила sfc.exe /scannow, никаких поврежденных файлов команда не обнаружила, edge по-прежнему не работает

----------


## Erickren

Вышеперечисленные программы - это автоматические конфигураторы сетевых настроек прокси-подключений, которые поддерживают этот особый режим во время их работы. В настройке не нуждаются. Internet Explorer работает и подключается по умолчанию. При открытии программы она автоматически настраивает браузер временно работать в специальном режиме через прокси. Закрытие выключение программы означает возвращение сетевых настроек в прежнее обычное состояние.
Наличие Windows означает наличие IE. Пользователям IE вовсе не нужно скачивать какой либо иной браузер и потом искать варианты решения уже для другого браузера, это нелепо. Нужно искать решение для того браузера которым вы привыкли пользоваться. Для IE они найдены.
P.S. Для работы операционной системы и для удобства пользователя лучше если у вас один браузер на компьютере. Но если кто то привык пользоваться 5 браузерами на одном компьютере, я не возражаю.

----------

